# Which WOC would make a dope MAC collection?



## StyleBlack (Nov 22, 2011)

If you could choose any WOC (or MOC, I suppose) for a MAC color story, who would you like to see have a collection?

  	My picks:
  	Beyonce -  based on her body of work, I think she'd make a fun, colorful, versatile, and edgy collection suitable for anybody

  	Nicki Minaj - I know she's the next Viva Glam rep, but I wish she had a full collection!  I see a lot of bright color and inspiring looks for summer

  	Rihanna - Yes!!  Bold, daring, sultry, and youthful looks all the way

  	J.Lo - for that sexy, signature glowy skin she always has.  I think her color story would be super bronzy and beautiful


----------



## L281173 (Nov 24, 2011)

StyleBlack said:


> If you could choose any WOC (or MOC, I suppose) for a MAC color story, who would you like to see have a collection?
> 
> My picks:
> Beyonce -  based on her body of work, I think she'd make a fun, colorful, versatile, and edgy collection suitable for anybody
> ...


 
	I agree with all of the above.  To represent Mac, I would think that the artist would have to be someone who is edgy in personality.  I would have to say the cast of Real Housewives of Atlanta and Basketball Wives L.A. and Miami.  All of those women also embody style and beauty with a trendy edge.  Think of Sheree from Real Housewives of Atlanta and Shaunie O'Neal.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 27, 2011)

StyleBlack said:


> If you could choose any WOC (or MOC, I suppose) for a MAC color story, who would you like to see have a collection?
> 
> My picks:
> Beyonce -  based on her body of work, I think she'd make a fun, colorful, versatile, and edgy collection suitable for anybody
> ...


	No to Beyonce... I feel like she always inspired by others to have her own signature look and products for a MAC collections.   From Diana Ross to now Audrey Hepburn, I rarely see anything thing that hasn't been done from her makeup wise.

  	Nicki M.   I feel like you can purchase products she would wear already from MAC or the tons of indy lines already out .

  	Rihanna... yes ITA

  	J Lo... again, nothing cutting edge...

  	Mary J Blige would make a good collection.  She's been out for almost 20 years and I feel like she could create a real color story, through all her drama and coming out from it.   Patti LaBelle could have a collection as well.  She rocked some serious drag in her day!


----------



## AnissaJ (Jan 9, 2012)

This *would* be my very first post... On this subject I can lurk no longer.

	I was thinking Grace Jones. She would be my Daphne Guinness color story equivalent, but much richer. Dark, a little cold, but not cool.

	Then on the flip side, I wanted to say Iman because if you veer away from the jewel tones of her line and pulled more from her home country of Somalia, I'd imagine a very Mickey Contractor like collection, but since she already has her own line of makeup that would be kinda redundant. 

	I'm digging this. I wish for this thread to get bigger *bump*


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rihanna's collection would be awesome.

  	A legendary collection inspired by Diahann Carroll would be amazing. I think her makeup through the years has been impeccable.

  	Patti Labelle would be great as well.


----------



## Prototype83 (Jan 10, 2012)

AnissaJ said:


> I'm digging this. I wish for this thread to get bigger *bump*
> That's exactly who I was going to say.  She's bold and daring and unique...something MAC has been lacking as of late


----------



## misha5150 (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm sorry but Beyonce has no sense of style. She can sing and dance but when it comes to trendsetting style, she gets a big yawn and NEXT from me. Solange on the other hand is very stylish and fun and I could see something interesting coming from her.

  	Rihanna...of course a collection coming from my wifey in my head would rock!! I've seen her rocking MAC lippies in the past. They need to get her in one of their campaigns STAT!!


----------



## joshuaCARTERmac (Jan 11, 2012)

I would go with Nicki Minaj ! Maybe someone even a little more low key like Le Tigre that would be pretty cool too !


----------



## nazih09 (Jan 14, 2012)

Rihanna


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nicki Minaj, Rihanna, Nene Leakes, Tika Sumpter (from Gossip Girl), Viola Davis (did you see her Golden Globes look?)


----------



## sss215 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> Nicki Minaj, Rihanna, Nene Leakes, Tika Sumpter (from Gossip Girl), Viola Davis (did you see her Golden Globes look?)



 	Yes and her lipstick was beautiful!   I loved her eyes as well.  You can never go wrong with black eyeliner!


----------



## Nubia136 (Jan 17, 2012)

Rhianna, absolutely!!! I see her rocking _Gril About Town_ for sure (not to mention bright and bold for eyes and nails)!  I like the idea of Solange that someone suggested. I love Bey but let MAC go for the not so obvious. Solange has moved to the natural but bold look that she is doing on her own terms..) LUVS That!!. Others.. Tina Turner, hello?? Sanana Lathan, Eva Mendez, Esperanza Spalding, Kenya Moore, Karen Alexander, just to name a few.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jan 19, 2012)

forgot my model chicks: chanel iman, jessica white and miss naomi campbell!


----------



## StyleBlack (Jan 22, 2012)

AnissaJ said:


> I'm digging this. I wish for this thread to get bigger *bump*


  	I agree on Grace Jones! I imagine her colour story looking more like Gareth Pugh (minus that dreadful corpse bride lipstick) than Daphne Guiness. 

  	Iman would make a gorgeous, rich collection for sure. 

  	I mos def agree with Solange! I see a quirky, yet easily wearable collection: a neutral pallette punctuated with a few bright shadows and matte lipsticks.


----------



## afulton (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree with Dianhann Carroll and Patti Labelle.  They are definitely classics in beauty.  


bobbiedoll03 said:


> Rihanna's collection would be awesome.
> 
> A legendary collection inspired by Diahann Carroll would be amazing. I think her makeup through the years has been impeccable.
> 
> Patti Labelle would be great as well.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 29, 2012)

AnissaJ said:


> I'm digging this. I wish for this thread to get bigger *bump*



 	I totally agree!

	I think a black icon collection, featuring ladies who paved the way or open doors in their industries would be nice.

  	With the recent features I was just thinking MAC needs to step it up with WOC.  I think thats why I enjoyed, and bought everything I can with the Mickey contractor collection.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 29, 2012)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> Nicki Minaj, Rihanna, Nene Leakes, Tika Sumpter (from Gossip Girl), *Viola Davis (did you see her Golden Globes look?)*



 	she was beautiful, didn't like her hair though.  I just read she is 46, ... she looks fab!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 29, 2012)

AnissaJ said:


> I'm digging this. I wish for this thread to get bigger *bump*


	Since they cant use Iman, the could do an African based theme, and use Jewel tone colors.  that would be hot, as long as they were careful about the names they choose. 

  	I have a friend who is always posting Puerto Rican/Mexican Heroines/actresses/activist/singers in her FB profile, many ppl I never knew about and are gorgeous.  A theme centered on them would be awesome too.


----------



## couturesista (Jan 29, 2012)

ITA with Grace Jones, Diane (sp) Carroll, Eartha Kitt  ( R.I.P), and Tina Turner.


----------



## sss215 (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh yeah, Tina Turner!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 29, 2012)

I am not a WOC, but I think MAC should call Amber Rose, Kimora Lee Simmons, Alek Wek and Jill Scott. If Etta James had been in alive and in good health, they should contact her too (RIP).


----------



## makeba (Jan 29, 2012)

i agree with diane carroll, sanaa lathan for a natural beauty approach, rihanna of course,


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jan 30, 2012)

glad to see Amber Rose getting some love...she catches a lot of flak for obvious reasons, but lets not leave out the fact that more often than not, her makeup is bangin!



Sexy Sadie said:


> I am not a WOC, but I think MAC should call Amber Rose, Kimora Lee Simmons, Alek Wek and Jill Scott. If Etta James had been in alive and in good health, they should contact her too (RIP).


----------



## sss215 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think Nina Sky would make an awesome collabo with  MAC!   They are beautiful and have a great style.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 31, 2012)

Frankly I do not understand the hate, ok she likes to drink and party, she is having a good time, that is a part of beeing young, but she is nice and totally flawless in person.


----------



## knottyhead25 (Jan 31, 2012)

Rihanna please

  	Why am I excited as if this a real collection. lol


----------



## LuvKay26 (Jan 31, 2012)

Def. Rihanna & Amber Rose , they are not afraid to be unique and eclectic !!!


----------



## califabulous (Feb 27, 2012)

LuvKay26 said:


> Def. Rihanna & Amber Rose , they are not afraid to be unique and eclectic !!!



 	yaaaasssssss


----------



## califabulous (Feb 27, 2012)

LuvKay26 said:


> Def. Rihanna & Amber Rose , they are not afraid to be unique and eclectic !!!



 	lol i just realized who you are! I was watching some of your vids yesterday lol


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 29, 2012)

Sanaa Lathan, Jill Scott or Kandi Burruss.


----------



## luvlydee (Mar 1, 2012)

Amber rose is considered a WOC???   I have no hate towards her. love how she looks and what she wears most of the times.  I just hate the way she sounds when she talks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sexy Sadie said:


> I am not a WOC, but I think MAC should call* Amber Rose*, Kimora Lee Simmons, Alek Wek and Jill Scott. If Etta James had been in alive and in good health, they should contact her too (RIP).



 	i think *Rihanna* would make an awesome collection when it comes to colors. * Zoe Saldana* and *Halle Berry* would make nice collections for neutrals and softer looks for WOC


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Mar 3, 2012)

I believe her mother is black. I like the idea of Grace Jones, Tina Turner, Zoe Saldana, Rhianna, Viola Davis would all make good choices. I don't buy a lot of MAC anymore but would buy collections featuring woc.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 4, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> *Amber rose is considered a WOC??*?   I have no hate towards her. love how she looks and what she wears most of the times.  I just hate the way she sounds when she talks.



 	Yes, she is.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 5, 2012)

her mom is Cape Verdian and Scottish, her dad is Italian and Irish. The Cape Verdian in her makes her a WOC!






luvlydee said:


> i think *Rihanna* would make an awesome collection when it comes to colors. * Zoe Saldana* and *Halle Berry* would make nice collections for neutrals and softer looks for WOC


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 5, 2012)

Ash-lock Holmes in the building!


----------



## luvlydee (Mar 6, 2012)

I know where her parents are from but when i think about WOC im thinking about someone with color to their skin no matter what race or ethnicity they are.  I'm from the  Dominican Republic and I'm a WOC, but my friend who is about nc15-nc20 and who is also from the Dominican Republic I dont consider her a WOC.

  	Am i missing the definition of WOC i think im buggin out then lol  Without makeup Amber Roses skin is like white

  	p.s. i am thinkin that the term WOC in beauty is different from WOC in terms of whites and non-whites in history.  Because in that case if WOC in the beauty sense can range from nc/nw15 all the way up to the high nc/nw50s then whats the point of  promoting makeup as "looking good on a WOC" because very light skinned would be considered WOC


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 10, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *StyleBlack* 




Ash-lock Holmes in the building! 
 






  And you know this, man!!!


----------



## sss215 (Mar 11, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> I know where her parents are from but when i think about WOC im thinking about someone with color to their skin no matter what race or ethnicity they are.  I'm from the  Dominican Republic and I'm a WOC, but my friend who is about nc15-nc20 and who is also from the Dominican Republic I dont consider her a WOC.
> 
> Am i missing the definition of WOC i think im buggin out then lol  Without makeup Amber Roses skin is like white
> 
> p.s. i am thinkin that the term WOC in beauty is different from WOC in terms of whites and non-whites in history.  Because in that case if WOC in the beauty sense can range from nc/nw15 all the way up to the high nc/nw50s then whats the point of  promoting makeup as "looking good on a WOC" because very light skinned would be considered WOC


  I see what you are saying and I do agree, but I think when talking about WOC,  you also have to take in consideration that no matter where you fall in  skin color spectrum you are on, our skin may have  discoloration issues/hyper pigmentation that is different than those who do not genetically have melanin in their skin.  Even a lighter black person, like Amber can be prone to dark marks and dark circles, that are gray in color and will require a corrector geared towards WOC to correct.   Most of us also tend to have darker hair, variations in lip color  and darker eyes naturally, so I believe lines and collections catered towards WOC tend to feature colors that will enhance our features outside of just skin color.   We can wear what we want though...  Diana Ross's collection was so perfect because it featured a neutral/cool shadow  quad and a cool shadow quad. The blushes and lip products were amazing and none of it seemed to be the traditional back in the day black women makeup to me. It was so fresh and modern!  I would have hauled so much more if I was really into heavy makeup at that time.


----------



## sheer splendor (Aug 6, 2012)

Ditto on the Grace Jones but I'd like to add Josephine Baker and of course RuPaul. Yes she was the original MAC Viva Glam cover girl but also her makeup is flawless, that face is always BEAT and her outfits and persona are over the top! I love a good queen!


----------

